# Capt Francis, Capt Dawe, M/Cpl Bason, Cpl Anderson, Cpl. Bartsch, Pte. Watkins



## CdnArtyWife (4 Jul 2007)

*Six Nato troops killed in southern Afghanistan*
By Matthew Moore and agencies
Last Updated: 4:44pm BST 04/07/2007
Article Link


Frontline: Reports from British war zones around the world
Six Nato troops and their Afghan interpreter have been killed after their vehicle hit a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan.

   
Their nationalities have not yet been revealed, but the incident occurred in the dangerous Kandahar province, where many Canadian troops are deployed.

The Canadian defence ministry said an "incident" had been reported and was being investigated.
More on Link

_Edited to move the by-line down to next line_


----------



## CdnArtyWife (4 Jul 2007)

Six NATO soldiers killed in southern Afghanistan
Globe and Mail Update
July 4, 2007 at 11:05 AM EDT 
Article Link

KABUL — 

Six soldiers with the NATO-led force and their Afghan interpreter were killed Wednesday when their vehicle struck a bomb in southern Afghanistan, NATO says.




The attack is the deadliest since April when six Canadian soldiers were killed in a similar incident. 

The 37-nation International Security Assistance Force did not release the nationalities of the foreign troops, leaving such announcements to their home nations.




The Canadian defence ministry said however there had been an "incident,"according to AFP. 

"We are aware of an incident but it's still being investigated. We don't have any further details," spokeswoman Lieutenant Carole Brown said.

"Six ISAF soldiers and one Afghan ISAF employee were killed today in southern Afghanistan after the vehicle they were riding struck an improvised explosive device," ISAF said in a statement.

It said separately that the Afghan was an interpreter.

More on Link


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Jul 2007)

An interview on CBC just now reported that the incident took place in the Panjwaii region.


----------



## ark (4 Jul 2007)

Whoever it may be, R.I.P. soldiers.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (4 Jul 2007)

Commander of TF Afghanistan, Brig Gen Tim Grant is currently live on CTVNewsnet, confirming the 6 NATO soldiers were Canadian.

 RIP to the fallen


----------



## Bigmac (4 Jul 2007)

> Six Canadians killed by bomb in southern Afghanistan, military says
> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - Six Canadians soldiers have been killed by a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> The names of the soldiers have not been released. An Afghan interpreter has also been killed in the blast. Military officials in Kandahar say the explosion happened shortly before 11 a.m. Wednesday as the soldiers were returning to a forward operating base in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar city.
> ...


http://www.recorder.ca/cp/World/070704/w070441A.html

     A very sad day for Canada. Rest peacefully troops. Condolences to all.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jul 2007)

RIP boys. I really hope I don't know any of these names. It's a very sad day for their families.


----------



## missing1 (4 Jul 2007)

RIP comrades and condolences to the families  

Missing1


----------



## Gardiners1 (4 Jul 2007)

RIP soldiers.  We will remember them.


----------



## Emenince Grise (4 Jul 2007)

Six Canadian soldiers killed in roadside blast
Updated Wed. Jul. 4 2007 12:46 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A roadside bomb has killed six Canadian soldiers in the volatile Panjwaii district of Afghanistan, as well as an Afghan interpreter.

Brig.-Gen. Tim Grant, commander of Task Force Afghanistan, confirmed the deaths during a news conference Wednesday in Kandahar.

He said the soldiers -- who have not been identified pending notification of next of kin -- were travelling in a RG-31 Nyala armoured vehicle with the interpreter when the attack occurred.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070704/afghan_soldiers_070704/20070704?hub=TopStories


----------



## CdnArtyWife (4 Jul 2007)

My heart bleeds for the families of the fallen. Knowing and currently experiencing the mixed feelings that come with "being in the home stretch" of a tour, and then hearing news of this nature is very very sad.

My deepest, and sincerest condolences are sent as I sit here holding my breath, hoping and praying that none of the names are familiar to me, though my gut is telling me that may not be the case.

  :'(


----------



## ladybugmabj (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Soldiers, stand down


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences to all the families sitting on the edges of their seats anticipating the worst from this and escpecially those who know the unfortunate truth... RIP to all.


----------



## medicineman (4 Jul 2007)

RIP 

MM


----------



## ArmyRick (4 Jul 2007)

Troops, RIP,


----------



## KevinB (4 Jul 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2007)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends....

     

Shared with the usual disclaimer....

Six Canadians killed by bomb in southern Afghanistan, military says 
STEPHANIE LEVITZ, Canadian Press, 4 Jul 07
http://www.recorder.ca/cp/World/070704/w070445A.html

Six more Canadian lives have been lost to the blast of a roadside bomb in southern Afghanistan. 

An Afghan interpreter was also killed in the explosion which happened just before 11 a.m.. Brig.-Gen. Tim Grant says the soldiers were killed as they were returning to a forward operating base in the Panjwaii district west of Kandahar city. 

Grant says the explosion happened on a gravel road "that we have travelled regularly in the past month." 

Grant is the top commander of the Canadian contingent in Afghanistan. 

The names of the dead have not been released as the military is still notifying their next of kin. The soldiers were due to end their tour of duty in Afghanistan at the end of this month. 

Twenty-two soldiers have now been killed on this rotation alone; by this time last year only eight had died. Altogether, 66 Canadian soldiers have now lost their lives in Afghanistan since 2002, along with one diplomat 

The latest deaths occurred in an area the Canadian military has been using as an example of their mission's achievements in Afghanistan. 

The Taliban were thought to have largely left, and several reconstruction projects are underway. 

But three other soldiers were killed there on June 20 by an improvised explosive device. 

Wednesday's blast is the deadliest involving Canadians since Easter Sunday, April 8, when another devastating roadside-bomb explosion killed six Canadian soldiers in what was then the worst single-day toll for the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan. 

The latest deaths came as the current rotation of Canadian soldiers are entering their last month of their tour in Afghanistan. 

The military is paving the way for the next battle group due to arrive in August - some 2,000 soldiers of the Royal 22nd Regiment, known as the Van Doos, from Valcartier, Que.

Since 2002, 66 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan ....


----------



## Hot Lips (4 Jul 2007)

RIP 

 :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:

HL


----------



## Haggis (4 Jul 2007)

Damn, damn, DAMN!   

RIP once again.


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Jul 2007)

Rest in peace, troops.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Jul 2007)

RIP    Condolances to friends and family.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Jul 2007)

Bugger.

RIP         

and RIP for the interpeter


----------



## Big Red (4 Jul 2007)

RIP


----------



## MikeM (4 Jul 2007)

RIP.

You will be avenged.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jul 2007)

*Six Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM news release NR–07.022, 4 Jul 07
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2362

OTTAWA – Six Canadian soldiers and one Afghan interpreter were killed at approximately 10:55 a.m. Kandahar time today when their vehicle struck a suspected improvised explosive device approximately 20 km south-west of Kandahar City. The names of the casualties are being withheld pending the notification of families.

The incident occurred while the soldiers were returning from conducting joint operations with the Afghan National Army. This joint operation was dubbed Operation LUGER and is indicative of the ever-increasing capability of Afghan National Security forces. Operation LUGER was an Afghan led operation to enhance security in the Panjwayii district that saw Canadian Forces troops play a supporting role to their Afghan counterparts. The operation was completed without incident, and the attack occurred as the patrol returned to a nearby forward operating base. Afghan National Army forces have made great progress in increasing their level of professionalism and operational capability and regularly work in close cooperation with Canadian Forces personnel who stand alongside them in the field, and mentor them as they develop a cohesive and professional military force. 

The members of Joint Task Force Afghanistan are deeply saddened by the loss of these brave individuals as they worked side by side with their Afghan counterparts to bring security and stability to southern Afghanistan. 

We will not be deterred by the efforts of those who would deny the Afghan people a brighter future.

-30-


----------



## freeze_time311 (4 Jul 2007)

This entire country salutes you. RIP soldiers.


----------



## BernDawg (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops.   
Stand easy your work is done.


----------



## muffin (4 Jul 2007)

My sincerest condolences to the friends and families of our brave soldiers and the interpreter.

RIP -

Maggie


----------



## Jaydub (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops.


----------



## GAP (4 Jul 2007)

My condolances... such a waste...


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (4 Jul 2007)

RIP gentlemen.....and my sincerest condolences to friends and family.


Matthew.


----------



## manhole (4 Jul 2007)

Condolences to the families ands friends of the soldiers.......RIP......


----------



## mechanic_chick (4 Jul 2007)

No names released yet? Or where they are from? ...

RIP , my heart goes out to friends and families..


----------



## Yrys (4 Jul 2007)

You can deduce where they are from with that :



			
				milnewstbay said:
			
		

> The soldiers were due to end their tour of duty in Afghanistan at the end of this month.



Condoleances to family, collegues and friends.


----------



## 211RadOp (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Jul 2007)

jebo said:
			
		

> No names released yet? Or where they are from? ...


I'm sure when that information is released it will be posted up here as soon as we hear it.


----------



## Danjanou (4 Jul 2007)

Damn

Rest in Peace Brothers your sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jul 2007)

speculation is bad...post edited


----------



## Rocketryan (4 Jul 2007)

Rest In Peace Soldiers


----------



## -rb (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops  :cdnsalute:


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jul 2007)

Another sad day, and we should brace ourselves for more bad news, its only July. Again, as always, my thoughts are with their mates in country, and all back home.

Wes


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Jul 2007)

RIP troops,

Condolences to the friends and families.


----------



## Wookilar (4 Jul 2007)

ahh crap.

RIP Troops.

Wook


----------



## darmil (4 Jul 2007)

RIP


----------



## JLeclerc (4 Jul 2007)

May you now Rest In Peace brothers.


----------



## bonitabelle (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops.  God bless your families and friends right now and in the future.


----------



## mudrecceman (4 Jul 2007)

:cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute: :cdnsalute:

Nothing words can say would cover it...

Thoughts to the families, loved ones, and comrades of the fallen...

"We will not forget"

MRM


----------



## military granny (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Soldiers.  
My thoughts and prayers are with the families and comrads of the brave men and women serving our country.


----------



## schart28 (4 Jul 2007)

RIP


----------



## observor 69 (4 Jul 2007)

RIP Troops.  God bless your families and friends now and in the future.


----------



## pipstah (4 Jul 2007)

RIP

''We will never forget''


----------



## Jack O. (4 Jul 2007)

Rest in peace Troops, time to come home.


----------



## Jon-G (4 Jul 2007)

RIP


----------



## deedster (4 Jul 2007)

Words fail...
RIP troops and condolences to the friends & family of the fallen just doesn't seem like enough.
Neither does thank you for your sacrifice.
But it will not be forgotten.


----------



## GUNS (4 Jul 2007)

My mind and emotions are racing at warp speed over our latest deaths in A'stan.

I really feel for the families and no words will make these deaths any easier.

'We were the soldiers,
short days ago.
Who lived,felt dawn,saw sunset glow."

Rest well my soldiers,
people sleep peacefully in their beds because of your sacrifice.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (4 Jul 2007)

Damn it all.

Terrible news, my sincere condolences to their families, friends and loved ones.

RIP, soldiers.  You'll not be forgotten.


----------



## C/10 (4 Jul 2007)




----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2007)

Names released   4/6
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2363



OTTAWA – The names of four of the six Canadian soldiers killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan on July 4, 2007 are as follows:

Captain Matthew Johnathan Dawe, 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alta.;

Master Corporal Colin Bason, a reservist from The Royal Westminster Regiment based in New Westminster, B.C.;

Corporal Cole Bartsch, 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alta.; and

Private Lane Watkins, 3rd Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alta.

At the request of the family, the names of the remaining two soldiers killed, are being withheld temporarily.

The soldiers were killed when their RG-31 vehicle struck a suspected improvised explosive device approximately 20 km southwest of Kandahar City. An Afghan interpreter was also killed in the blast. The incident occurred while the soldiers were returning from conducting joint patrol operations with the Afghan National Army.


----------



## Inch (4 Jul 2007)

Oh man.... I did BOTC with Matt Dawe. I haven't talked to him in a few years but he was a hell of a good guy. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## devil39 (4 Jul 2007)

My sincerest condolences to the families, friends and comrades of the fallen.  

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences and prayers to the fallen and their families.


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences ..... I can offer nothing else.


----------



## Big Foot (4 Jul 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> Oh man.... I did BOTC with Matt Dawe. I haven't talked to him in a few years but he was a hell of a good guy. My thoughts are with his family.


Mere weeks ago, I was speaking with his father and learned so much more about him. Although I remember him as the RMC Cadet Wing Senior in 2004, I feel like I knew him so much better than that. My condolences to his family and the families of all the fallen. Rest in peace, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Redeye (4 Jul 2007)

I had the honour of meeting Matt Dawe several times in Kingston, a real stand-up guy.  Most sincere condolences to his family, and the familes of the other five.


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Jul 2007)

Though our community has become smaller, our bond will grow stronger.
My sincerest condolences to the family and friends of the fallen.  They will not be forgotten.


----------



## R933ex (4 Jul 2007)

RIP may your sacrifice not be forgotten.


----------



## MikeL (4 Jul 2007)

RIP



VP


----------



## mudrecceman (4 Jul 2007)

These pics are taken from the CBC site.

Again, my thoughts go out to all who knew these 6 brave Canadians and the Afghan terp who was working along side them to better Afghanistan's future.


----------



## westie47 (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences to all, especially Colin bason's family.  He was from my unit and platoon.  i watched him grow from a recruit to MCpl. Sad times for all.

I believe that this will be the first casualty from the Vancouver area save Bdr Mansell from Victoria.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Steel Badger (4 Jul 2007)

My sincere condolences to their families.


RIP Soldiers


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences and a place in my mind to remember these, and all the fallen


----------



## geo (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences to family and friends

At ease, your duty is done

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn,

We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Jul 2007)

rest in peace soldiers,,, 
you will not be forgotten,,  
from the bottom of my heart  
thank you for carrying the torch  
                                      scoty b


----------



## exspy (4 Jul 2007)

I have long felt but never publicly expressed the following thought.  

Whenever a Canadian soldier falls in Afghanistan I am reminded of that part of Lincoln's Gettysburg Address which deals with the obligation of the nation (and by extension the government) to stand united with the sacrifice that the dead have made.  If I may quote:

"It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us — that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion — that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain..."

Their last full measure of devotion.  These words have always affected me whenever I've heard them.  Will we, can we, as a nation 'take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave'?  Are we really 'dedicated to the great task remaining before us' when the government gives itself an option to opt out in 2009?

I'm sorry.  I don't have an answer close at hand.  It is only something I've always felt.  Will we slowly exit Afghanistan before the job is done, or will we keep faith with those who've already kept faith with us?

Dan.


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Jul 2007)

I knew Matt from RMC.  Very, very keen guy.

RIP

Max


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Jul 2007)

Rest easy, your job is done.


----------



## L + W Infanteer (4 Jul 2007)

My condolences to the families of the fallen. 
 Lest we forget.


----------



## Kempa_Westie (4 Jul 2007)

RIP guys, you were brave and soldiered on till the end.  

I only met Mcpl Bason once... Right before he left for Afghanistan. Really nice guy, wish i could've known him better


----------



## rms (4 Jul 2007)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Al_729 (4 Jul 2007)

RIP
You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (5 Jul 2007)

Bason was on my QL3. I can't say that we were close friends but I knew him and liked him very much. He was an outgoing guy with a good sense of humour. This is the first time I've known one of these faces that appears on the news. I've been dreading this day.

RIP Bason. I'm unspeakably proud to have known you, even a little bit, and unspeakably sad for your family. You did your job and you made the ultimate sacrifice for your country. No matter the details of how you went, you died a hero.

I hope that one day I can get off my ass and measure up to your example. 

I wish I'd known you more. Maybe we'll have a few beers one day in a better place. 

God bless you. RIP


----------



## proudnurse (5 Jul 2007)

My deepest condolences to the friends and families of the fallen. May they find comfort and strength in each other in thier time of loss. So sorry to hear this news. 

~Rebecca


----------



## tdwebste (5 Jul 2007)

Good fruit lost to weeds in the field. 

God bless them and use us who live on to honour them.

We have left the garden. In the morning man toils the earth to plant crops and in the evening man toils.  Good men toil until their day is done, not knowing which will bear fruit.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (5 Jul 2007)




----------



## Springroll (5 Jul 2007)

This breaks my heart!

My sincerest and most heartfelt condolences to all that knew those who gave their lives.


----------



## ZBM2 (5 Jul 2007)

RIP brothers in arms. You will not be forgotten


----------



## gate_guard (5 Jul 2007)

RIP Colin, to the troops still over there, stay safe and Godspeed.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Jul 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20070705.AFGHANONE05/TPStory/

THE AFGHAN MISSION: THE FALLEN: CAPTAIN MATTHEW DAWE

Battle-tested officer with military pedigree was top RMC graduate
JOE FRIESEN 

July 5, 2007

Captain Matthew Dawe, commander of the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry 3rd Battalion Charlie Company, came from a family steeped in military tradition. His father is a retired lieutenant-colonel, and two of his brothers served in Afghanistan in 2002.

Originally from Kingston, Ont., he is one of the highest-ranking Canadian officers killed to date in Afghanistan. He graduated at the top of his class at the Royal Military College, and at 27 was already battle-tested and six weeks away from completing his tour. He was looking forward to being reunited with his wife, Tara, and their one-year-old son, Lucas, in Edmonton.


----------



## armoured recce man (5 Jul 2007)

so close from coming home.....my deepest sympathy for the families...


god speed


----------



## CdnArtyWife (5 Jul 2007)

My fears have been realized. It has hit far too close to home this time. One of the fallen had made regular appearances on my livingroom couch and had easy access to my beer fridge.

He went through training with my hubby from the start...they even joined through the same CFRC on the same day. My husband was hanging out with him just Saturday...and will now likely be one of the pall bearers.

My heart is truely with the family, friends and comrades of the fallen.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Jul 2007)

The fifth soldier has been identified as Cpl Jordan Anderson, 3 PPCLI

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=598559&catname=Local%20News&classif=News%20Alert


----------



## cameron (5 Jul 2007)

RIP and God bless your souls.  Sincerest condolences to the families and loved ones. :cdnsalute:


----------



## jc5778 (5 Jul 2007)

I served along side Jordan in '02.  I also believe he was "GO" a regular contributor on our forums.  I will miss you brother.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Jul 2007)

RIP 



VP


----------



## wookie11 (5 Jul 2007)

RIP Colin Bason
You will be missed
I remember Colin as the guy who liked to help out the noobs
He loved the infantry so much.
Just before I left for my SQ, he told me to help out others
and did that man ever love beer..
We'll miss you Colin


----------



## x westie (5 Jul 2007)

Very difficult time for all.....my heart go's out to the families and their comrades....really hits you when you see Colin Bason's photo on the news and the cap badge of the Westie's.....


----------



## BigRudy (5 Jul 2007)

Another horrible horrible day. Again, as with the boys 2 weeks ago, they were great soldiers, it was an honour to serve with them. Godspeed guys.


----------



## medic149 (5 Jul 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## Big Foot (5 Jul 2007)

RIP GO!!! Your contributions to this site will be greatly missed.


----------



## mudrecceman (5 Jul 2007)

RIP GO!!!

While I never met him, what I saw of him on here, he was a straight shooter and a dedicated soldier.


----------



## Yrys (5 Jul 2007)

There is a thread about  "Cpl Jordan Anderson, 3PPCLI: 04 July 2007"  (Go!!!) here :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/63878.0.html


----------



## Brockvegas (5 Jul 2007)

I just heard the news on the radio in my car while going to pick my wife up at her parents house, and I had to pull off the highway.

"May the road rise up to meet you,
And the wind  be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
And the rains fall soft upon your fields.
And untill we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of his hand."

Sleep well my brothers, you have earned it.

Jason.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Jul 2007)

The name of the sixth member has been released.

Captain Jefferson Francis of 1 Royal Canadian Horse Artillery(1 RCHA), was killed on 4 July, 2007 along with 5 other CF members and one Afghan interpreter, when the vehicle they were traveling in struck an improvised explosive device, approximately 20km south-west of Kandahar City. 1 RCHA is based out of Shilo, Manitoba. 

A sad day indeed.


----------



## geo (5 Jul 2007)

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Capt Francis

CHIMO!


----------



## CdnArtyWife (5 Jul 2007)

I've been waiting for Jeff's name to be released. Somehow, for some reason, part of me refused to believe the finality of his death without seeing his picture. I think it was my little form of denial.

My husband will be escorting Jeff home to his family. He was our friend and a really dedicated officer.

Jeff, my heart is sorrowful that your beautiful little one will grow up knowing "Daddy" just through legend and story. You will never be forgotten.
Stand easy, brother, stand easy.

Ubique!


----------



## rms (5 Jul 2007)

CAW,

I am so sorry to hear how close to home that this is for you.

Colleen


----------



## mudrecceman (5 Jul 2007)

RIP Sir!


----------



## Trooper Hale (6 Jul 2007)

RIP. Another upsetting bunch of deaths. 
Keep at the bastards fellers. My heart goes out to the families.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Jul 2007)

Page 1 of the world news section in Brisbane's  only newspaper, The Courier Mail today reads " Bomb Claims Canadians - NATO Vehicle Hit By Explosive Device". So Canucks, Australia mourns your loss also.

Regards, with a heavy heart,


Wes


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jul 2007)

Wow.....

RIP GO!..... I'll miss his posts, informative, straight shooting and professional on here. I can only imagine he was the same if not better in person....

jesus.... alot of us were almost in tears as we heard them announce the names to us over at the NSE compound..... i know its hit alot of us really hard over here.... 

Godspeed to the fallen, and once again in my opinion the truest heros of this tour are the ones who didnt come home....

Now im off to attened another Ramp ceremony.... I hope to God the last one for this tour..... there have already been too damned many.

regards
     Tommy


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jul 2007)

This one hits close and hard.

Jordan (GO!!!) and I met up for coffee in KAF 2 days before I left a couple weeks ago. A dedicated soldier, and stand-up guy. One of the tough ones.

RIP, brothers.


----------



## mechanic_chick (6 Jul 2007)

Another hit for Shilo...

I can only imagine the pain for the families..  

RIP..


----------



## observor 69 (6 Jul 2007)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Wow.....
> 
> RIP GO!..... I'll miss his posts, informative, straight shooting and professional on here. I can only imagine he was the same if not better in person....
> 
> ...



Excellent post Tommy. Thanks for your thoughts and observations.


----------



## Sarge CD (6 Jul 2007)

RIP, fallen comrades


----------



## cameron (7 Jul 2007)

I am so saddened to learn that the army.ca family has lost a member, RIP GO. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Cyril Augustin (8 Jul 2007)

I was once a member of Colin's regiment and trained with him in Wainwright.  The news of his death has deeply affected me on two levels.  This is the first time I have had a direct relationship with a fallen comrade and I just can't stop thinking about his daughter, so young and innocent, growing up without a father and his girlfriend having to say goodbye far too soon.  He was just about the craziest guy in our course and you could count on him to make you smile.  My thoughts are with his family, friends, and the regiment.

Cheers Colin,
Cyril Augustin


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jul 2007)

Been in the field and I've missed this one.  
Capt Dawe: outstanding  young officer!  He was in my section when I instructed IODP 1.2 in 2004.  Very intelligent, keen, fit.  The PPCLI lost a fine young officer.
The others I didn't know.  

Then there was Go!
I didn't know him.
I knew his posts.

RIP to all.  Suffice to say, when I saw Captain Dawe's name on the list, I took a "time out" before I went to assess the next fighting patrol.  Had to make sure that my head was in the game.

Anyway, hats off to the fallen, and my heartfelt condolences to their families, and to their Regiments.


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Jul 2007)

I just read that GO! was one of the latest casualties.

That strikes close to home.  I'll miss his strongly defended opinions.
The CF and this site has lost a valuable member.

RIP and my condolences to his family, friends and Regiment.


----------



## 3rd Herd (16 Jul 2007)

The usual fair dealings

Fallen soldier handed out candies to Afghan kids: mom
By TAMARA KING

CLEARWATER, Man. (CP) - The mother of a soldier recently killed in Afghanistan beseeched Canadians on the day of her son's funeral to support the country's troops in Afghanistan. 

Shortly before an honour guard piped the flag-draped coffin of Pte. Lane Watkins into an open field, his mother Wanda read a family statement that suggested people should be extremely proud of the military's efforts in a country that desperately needs Canada's help. 

"We don't want any family to experience the terrible pain of losing their son or daughter, but if Canada and NATO abandon the Afghan people, the sacrifices Lane, our family and others have made will be for nothing," Watkins said Monday. 

"They deserve your respect. In supporting them, you'll make our loss much easier to bear." 

Watkins said her family was much like many others before her son joined the army two years ago - they had had little contact with the military and their knowledge of Afghanistan was limited. 

"But you become a whole lot more attentive when your child is being deployed. We've come to know many of Lane's instructors and military friends and they are the finest young men that you will ever meet," she said. 
"Every Canadian should be extremely proud of our soldiers. They're well-trained and we can trust them." 

She also said her son was appalled by the poverty and plight of the children in Kandahar. 

That concern was evident in his actions in Afghanistan, where he used to share the goodies he was sent from home with local children, padre Capt. Darren Persaud told hundreds of mourners sitting in lawn chairs or huddled under a tent for the funeral. 

The 20-year-old private loved nothing more than to hand out candies to the kids he encountered while he was on duty, Persaud said during the open-air service in the soldier's southern Manitoba hometown of Clearwater. 

Persaud also told the mourners that Watkins often played baseball in the field where they had gathered and one of the most treasured items he carried around in his rucksack overseas was his baseball glove. 

Watkins, a member of the 3rd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry based in Edmonton, was also remembered as a proud and ambitious soldier - one who wanted to become a paratrooper someday. 

He died July 4 along with five comrades when a powerful roadside bomb exploded as they were returning from a mission near Kandahar. Cpl. Jordan Anderson, Capt. Matthew Dawe, Cpl. Cole Bartsch, Capt. Jefferson Francis and Master Cpl. Colin Bason were also killed in the blast. 

In the days after his death, Watkins was characterized as sometimes being shy, but well-liked by everybody who met him. 

Lynn Galbraith, who taught Watkins at Pilot Mound Collegiate high school, said he always wanted to join the military once he graduated. 

Sixty-six soldiers and one diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan since the Canadian military first deployed to the country in 2002. 
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/2007/07/16/4344167-cp.html


----------

